# Epoxy for Fiberglass handle repair



## MS260 Fan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey guys. I don't know if this is the place to post a question on fiberglass axe handle repair or not. Here it goes. 

The head came off my 6 lb splitting maul mid swing. I thought I broke the handle. Upon closer inspection it was the epoxy within the head that let go. The axe is a couple of years old and the brittle epoxy gave up. The handle is fine. I've cleaned off the old epoxy and I've been trying to find epoxy to fix it. I've went to several different spots (Home Depot, Canadian Tire etc..) but have had no luck. Is this a specific type of epoxy or can I just use any high strength 2-part syringe style epoxy? Of course I would choose one that bonds to both fiberglass and steel. 

I keep thinking I'm going to see a bottle that says "Fiberglass axle handle repair epoxy". No luck so far and I"m not buying a new handle just to get a bottle of epoxy. Any suggestions??


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 16, 2009)

Just use a high quality resin. Check out the Devcon product range. You can get it at Acklands. Or try looking at Lee Valley - they carry some good quality resins. 

If it were me I'd put a wood handle on it though. Much easier to deal with. If the glass is compressed in the head it will just come loose again but it doesn't hurt to try fixing it I suppose


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 16, 2009)

http://www.devcon.com/products/products.cfm?brandid=1&catid=6

sc2002ns should work well.


----------



## MS260 Fan (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks. The devcon link isn't working right now. I'll have to stop into Lee Valley and see what they have. 

I still have the fiberglass handle. I lent the axe to a neighbor. The head was loose when it came back. The handle looks OK after I removed the epoxy. The white fiberglass core has a few splits lengthwise to the handle but nothing the epoxy wouldn't fix. That's just my opinion though. I thought I'd try it anyway. If the handle is toast I could try hickory or another fiberglass.


----------



## MS260 Fan (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't know how worn it is but for loose heads I liked leaving the axe head dunked in a bucket of water every now and then when I wasn't using it. Handle would swell up enough to tighten it up. Probably didn't add to the life of the handle though...


TreeCo said:


> Anyone have a good idea on how to make a worn wooden handle fit like new?
> 
> It seems these epoxies might work.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 17, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Anyone have a good idea on how to make a worn wooden handle fit like new?
> 
> It seems these epoxies might work.



cut a deep lengthwise slot and put in a long gradually tapering wooden wedge. Glue it in with expanding polyurethane glue (like Gorilla brand glue). I've done several axes that way its strong as heck and lets you keep a nice handle that might otherwise be toast, or use a handle that's a little too small for the head you have.


----------



## HimWill (Aug 18, 2009)

MS260 Fan said:


> I don't know how worn it is but for loose heads I liked leaving the axe head dunked in a bucket of water every now and then when I wasn't using it. Handle would swell up enough to tighten it up. Probably didn't add to the life of the handle though...



Not a good idea because the swelling that occurs when soaking crushes the wood fibers since they are confined by the eye of the ax.When the wood dries out later,the handle is now so undersized it will never be tight again.
The suggestion to replace the wedge is the best idea.In addition,on both wood and fiberglass, it is also desirable to cross-drill the head and handle and insert a roll-pin.


----------

